# Visitor messages



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello there,

sorry to bother you with my question but Im not sure of the answer.

I've had some really nice visitor messages left me on occassion, and when I have tried to do a visitor message back I have found that the icon that says "visitor message" and the box to write it in isn't there?

Does this mean that the person in question had it switched off? I wouldn't want anyone to think I'm being rude not thanking them, oh! and some of them don't have journals so I can't pop in and say thanks there either.

I know this question isn't globally shattering but would like to know if you have time. Thank you.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

I think that it is the case that they must have them turned off hun.

@Katy or @Lorian would be able to provide the definitive answer.

You could always PM them


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

B4PJS said:


> I think that it is the case that they must have them turned off hun.
> 
> @Katy or @Lorian would be able to provide the definitive answer.
> 
> You could always PM them


Okay, thanks Barney...I thought it might be that, just don't want anyone to think I was a bit rude by not saying thank you...durrrrpp..I know, I really need to get a life...lol...cheers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

B4PJS said:


> I think that it is the case that they must have them turned off hun.


Correct.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Think some have it activated for friends only too.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for answering. much appreciated.


----------

